# Canadian Grains



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's a round-up on grain production of our Northern neighbors...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com..._keeps_growing/


----------



## InterLake (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, the canola crop in Manitoba was disappointing.
The writer needs to learn to spell "durum".


----------

